# Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen



## Batyda (2. August 2017)

*Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Hallo Gemeinde, wie ich gerade von einer netten Dame von Beyerdynamic erfahren habe ist ab Freitag das MMX 300 2. Gen wieder bestellbar.

Da ich aktuelle übergangsweise ein Sennheiser PC 373D mit USB Soundkarte nutze bleibt mir sonst nur der On-Board-Sound (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger mit Supreme FX).

Mein wundervolles MMX 300 2. Gen möchte ich natürlich nicht mit OB-Sound verunstalten.

Frage also : welche Soundkarte ? Habe aktuell die "Asus Xonar DX interne PCIe Soundkarte 7.1, Digital Out, Dolby Technik, Eax, 192kHz 24bit, Low Profile" ins Auge gefasst. Ist die Karte brauchbar für 64,99 ? Oder lieber etwas mehr ausgeben?.

Mein PC wird überwiegend zum spielen genutzt (CS:GO , PUBG, Battlefield uvm.) Musik höre ich natürlich auch dabei.

Die Sufu ergab meistens alte Threads die teils mehrere Jahre alt waren deswegen frage ich nochmal da sich ja sicherlich einiges auf dem Markt getan hat.

Vielen Dank im voraus und grüße aus Hattingen

Batyda


----------



## NatokWa (2. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Es ist die frage WAS du genau willst : Reicht dir ne Karte die du einmal "für alles" einstellst und die keinerlei unterschied macht zwischen Musik und Games , sich aber trotzdem INSGESAMT gut anhört ? Dann sind die DX keine schlechten Karten . Besser sind da nur SB-Z und aufwärtz (Glaubens + Geschmackssache)

Willst du allerdings extra Modis für Gaming und Musik die jeweils das letzte raushohlen (Gaming mit Virtuell 3D das man WIRKLICH hört/Musik mit Raumeffekten wie Konzertmodus etc.) dann must du leider zu einer etwas älteren Karte greifen wie die in meiner Sig . Die letzten Karten wo das richtig gut konnten waren die X-Fi's , danach kam leider nur Generischer Mist da Microsoft EAX (bzw allgemein Hardwarebeschleunigung beim Sound) aus dem System aussperrt (Es läuft trotzdem!!) . Allerdings ist es da ein Treiber+Softwaregefrickel das leicht ist wenn man WEISS was man braucht und wie mans installiert .... die meisten wissen es NICHT und raten deshalb von den Karten ab weil sie die nicht bzw nur unvollständig zum laufen bringen .
Solltest du dich für ne X-Fi entscheiden und nicht wissen welche GUT ist bzw. hilfe bei der Installation brauchen : PM@me  Habe selbst 3 Stück in verschiedenen Rechnern am laufen , u.a. mein Audiosystem am Fernseher


----------



## MircoSfot (2. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Fiio E 10! In der Ausgabe 203 ( seit heute erhältlich) steht sehr viel zum Thema "Sound"


----------



## Batyda (2. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

@NatokWa Danke für die Ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke mir wird die DX reichen. Als erstes teste ich sowieso mit OB-Sound (soll ja bei den "guten" Asus-Boards gar nicht soooooo verkehrt sein) und dann mal mit einer DX. Sollte mich die DX doch nicht zufrieden stellen kann ich immer noch auf eine X-Fi wechseln. Besser als die USB Soundkarte von meinem Sennheiser wird es denke ich allemal.

@MicroSfot danke ich halte mal die Augen auf .


----------



## Batyda (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Was sagt ihr zur Creative Sound Blaster Z, Soundkarte

Ist die Karte auch brauchbar für ein MMX 300 2. Gen ? In der Beschreibung steht nix von 7.1 (ich weiß das es wenn nur simuliert wird)


----------



## NatokWa (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Die Z ist die "Kleinste der Reihe , da gibt es dann noch die Zx und die ZxR , jeweils in unterschiedlichen Versionen (Hauptsächlich Optischer Natur) und "mehr" Funktionen die aber nicht ins gewicht fallen .

Die Z liegt Quali-Maßig auf einem guten Nivau , worauf du mehr achten mußt ist , das du eine Version nimmst welche für Headset/Kopfhöhrer den stärkeren Verstärker drauf hat (Deutlich sauberere Tonausganbe dadurch) , das ist z.B. bei (fast) allen Fatal1ty Versionen der Fall . Für Ohrstöpsel reicht da die einfachste , für HochOhmige brauchts unbedingt Power , habe mir nicht angeguckt was genau das MMX300 ist (Dachte erst an ne alte Pentium CPU *g*) aber denke mal das der MIN. im Mittelfeld spielt .
Bin gerade auf der Arbeit und kann deshalb net durch die Seiten Wühlen , aber wenn du willst gucke ich mir die heute abend nochmal genau an und kann dir konkretere Vorschlage machen .


----------



## Batyda (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Das MMX 300 1. Gen gibt es als 32 Ohm , und als 600 Ohm version. Denke bei der 2. Gen wirds ähnlich sein. Leider bin ich was Klang an geht echt ein leihe und weiss nicht so recht was ich jetzt kaufen soll.

Edit: Laut Amazon beschreibung ist ein Verstärker beim Soundblaster Z verbaut.


----------



## NatokWa (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

es ist IMMER einer verbaut , die frage ist nur obs der Kleine oder der Große ist .... der Große schafft idr. bis 800 Ohm , der kleine bis so 100 (Soweit ich gerade weiß) . Es GIBT aber auch High-End Versionen mit dem schwachen (HABE so eine obwohls eine der teuersten ist) , die sind dann vor allem darauf ausgelegt Lautsprecher zu befeuern die sowiso ihren eigenen Verstärker haben . Da ich etwas teurere Ohrstöpsel verwende ist das für mich kein Problem .
Idr steht auf der Producktseite der einzelnen Karten (Soundbaster.com) die stärke des Kopfhöhrerverstärkers dran . Steht NIX ist es der schwache . 
Solltest du also die 600 Ohm Variante der Kopfhöhrer gekauft haben würdest du zwingend eine Karte mit dem Großen Verstärker brauchen , außer du willst nochmal extra nen externen Kopfhörerverstärker haben (Gibt es wie sand am Meer und ist die Upgrade-Alternative für gute aber schwach bestückte SoKa's .

BTW : Mehr Ohm bedeutet idr. einen klareren Klang+Großeren Frequenzraum (hauptsächlich für Audiophile und leutz mit guten Ohren gedacht , für viele nicht Hörbar , dazu gehört meine Frau) . Ist vergleichbar mit den Watt-Zahlen bei Lautstrechern wobei es dort noch zusätzliche Faktoren gibt ....


----------



## Batyda (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Ich kann erst morgen bestellen somit ist noch nix "zu spät" da ich keine 200 € für eine Soundkarte ausgeben möchte da das Headset schon 300 € kostet würde mir die Soundblaster Z vermutlich reichen mit der 32 Ohm Variante . Denn Preis/Leistung scheint bei der Sounblaster Z nicht verkehrt zu sein für 66 €.


----------



## JackA (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Nimm die Z und hoffe, dass du keine Interferenzen bekommst mit der 1080ti. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Nimm die Z und hoffe, dass du keine Interferenzen bekommst mit der 1080ti. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch.



Dann muss er die ZxR nehmen, die hängt auch bei mir unter der 1080Ti ohen Interferenzen


----------



## Batyda (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Inwiefern machen die sich bemerkbar?


----------



## NatokWa (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Laß dich davon nicht iritieren , esgibt leute die haben mit ALLEN SoKa's praktisch IMMER Interferenzen (oder glauben das) und andere wie mich die selbst im absoluten Worst Case GARKEINE Interferenzen haben .. meine SoKa steckt zwischen 2 GraKa's unter OC und da ist NIX von Interferenzen zu merken .

ECHTE Interferenzen machen sich meist als Rauschen bzw. (leises) Pfeifen bemerkbar , was übrigends AUCH durch einen zu schwachen Verstärker hervorgerufen werden kann und meist wird ..... da meckern viele mit 600 Ohm Headsets rum die das Teil an eine nicht dafür ausgelegte Karte stecken ..... diese dann auf 100% aufdrehen UND noch nen zusätzlichen Verstärker dranhängen idr. . Grundregel ist : Je weiter du die Master-Volume der SoKa aufdrehen mußt , desto höher ist die GEFAHR das es zu Interferenzen kommt . Die Gefahr zusätzlich zu senken ist durch Metallkäfige um die SoKa möglich . Die teureren Versionen der SB-Karten haben einen drum (Meine z.B.) , da ist die Warscheinlichkeit gleich null , aber selbst eine Recon3D im kleinsten Model hat im gleichen System an der gleichen Stelle KEINE Interfrerenzen gehabt .... sie hatte nur einen eher bescheidenen Klang für meine verwöhnten Ohren ......


----------



## Batyda (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist für das MMX 300 2. Gen nur eine 32 Ohm Version verfügbar somit sollte der Soundblaster Z dicke reichen.


----------



## NatokWa (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Hab mir die Karte gerade mal angeschaut , also die Z . BTW : 80@ direkt beim hersteller auf Sound Blaster Sound Cards, Gaming Headsets, Sound BlasterAxx - Bringing quality audio to computing since 1989  | soundblaster.com bzw. Sparen Sie Viel Geld Mit Diesen Angeboten Von Creative - Creative Store (Deutschland)
Vom aufbau her sollte die Safe sein was Interferenzen angeht , sie hat einen Metallkäfig drum (Solange es NICHT die Billigste BULK Variante ist) , wenn auch die eigendliche CPU der Karte unter Glas o.ä. sichtbar ist . Das empfindliche sind eh die Verstärkereinheiten etc. und die sind rundum geschützt .
Und JA für nen 32 Ohm Kopfhöhrer reicht JEDE SoKa , die erkennt sogar (Wie alle Karten seit X-Fi , wenn ein Kopfhöhrer angeschloßen wird , ich empfehle allerdings NICHT diese Einstellung zu nutzen ..... die ist auf Billigteile ausgerichtet und hohlt aus diesen auch einiges raus , bei GUTEN ist allerdings eher das Gegenteil der Fall ...... meine Ohrstöpsel laufen auf 2.1 Lautsprechermodus mit Bassumleitung (Bassumleitung ersetzt den Subwoofer teilweise) und es höhrt sich einfach nur Bombe an . Das gilt allerdings für meine X-Fi , ich weiß nicht ob das bei der Z auch so ist da ICH mir eine solche niemals kaufen würde wegen fehlendem EAX , aber das ist geschmackssache und für dich wahrscheinlich eh nicht wichtig .
Das wichtigste ist das du die Karte wenn sie Installiert ist mit deiner Lieblingsmusik laufend auf deine Vorlieben einstellst . Eine uneingestellte SoKa kann NOCH so gut sein ... sie bringts net wenn sie nicth eingestellt ist  Aber WIE du sie einstellst ist wiederrum reine Geschmackssache . ICH stehe auf feinen Raumklang , andere wollen hauptsächlich Bass usw. usw.


----------



## Batyda (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Danke für die sehr aufschlussreichen Texte. Ich denke ich werde die Z bestellen. Ich spiele/höre seit 5 Jahren mit Sennheiser Headsets+USB Soundkarte mit simuliertem 7.1 . Ich denke alles wird besser als das  (Nicht das ich bis dato komplett unzufrieden war). Der Soundblaster Z hat allerdings wohl nur simuliertes 5.1 das könnte vielleicht etwas ungewohnt sein...


----------



## JackA (4. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFBvvlebSmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NatokWa (4. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Nein das 5.1 ist Echt (wenn entsprechend mit AC3 Kabel angeschloßen . ANsonsten hast du Virtuell-Surround , das hat NICHTS mit echten 5.1 zu tun wie manche behaupten , sondern eher mit der Technik die in den angesagten "Soundbars" drinne steckt .


----------



## JackA (4. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

"echt" ist relativ. Man hat ja nur 2 Ohren, keine 4-6


----------



## NatokWa (4. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> "echt" ist relativ. Man hat ja nur 2 Ohren, keine 4-6



Die Zahlen beziehen sich auf die anzahl angeschloßener LAUTSPRECHER . Bei 5.1 sind das : 1x Center + 4x Sateliten (2 vorne, 2 hinten) + (.1  !) Subwoofer . Bei 7.1 komen dann noch mal 2 Sateliten NEBEN dir dazu  während 2.1 Stereo mit Subwoofer ist und 4.1 den Centerspeaker weg läßt .  
Damit IST das Echt .


----------



## JackA (4. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Ja, in nem Raum, betrifft aber keine Kopfhörer, da gibts keinen Raum.
Darum funktioniert "echtes" 5.1/7.1 etc. nur in einem dafür ausgelegten Raum und simuliertes 5.1/7.1 etc. eher schlecht als Recht.
Beim Kopfhörer, da man nur 2 Ohren hat, funktioniert "echtes" 5.1/7.1 etc. nicht gut, da kein Raum vorhanden ist. Darum ist hier simuliertes Surround wieder die bessere Lösung.


----------



## NatokWa (4. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Oh man .. ich hatte zwar ebenfalls geschrieben das es bei Kopfhöhrer KEIN 5.1 sondern Virtuell-Surround ist (Womit du im Prinzip recht hat) aber macht ja nix ... doppelt gemoppelt hält besser , wenn man GLEICH den Kontext (Kopfhörer in diesem Fall) AUCH nennt .


----------



## FoxtrottKilo (27. November 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Moin zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und auch leider HiFi-technisch ein Anfänger, sah mich aber genötigt aufgrund meines MMX300 mal nachzufragen. 
Habe das recht weit verbreitete Problem dass zwar die Klangausgabe herrlich ist, aber die Mikrofonaufnahme im Teamspeak klingt als 
würde ich mit einer matschigen Kartoffel aufnehmen. 
Onboard-Sound kommt selbstverständlich nicht in Frage, allerdings habe ich mir für ordentliches Geld damals das Asus Rampage V Edition 10
Mainboard geklauft, das mit der mitgelieferten SupremeFx HiFi "Soundkarte" wirbt. Das Teil habe ich lange nicht benutzt, als ich mir das MMX300
gekauft habe, hab ich das aber natürlich schnell nachgeholt. Jedoch ist die Aufnahmequalität damit immernoch unter aller Sau.

Nun meine Fragen:
- Bin ich zu blöde das Ding richtig zu installieren und einzustellen ?
- Reicht das Asus-Teil nicht aus ? Muss ich mir eine andere Soundkarte oder ein Mischpult besorgen ?

Mein Schwerpunkt liegt auf Gaming und Filmgenuss. Parallel wird eine Logitech USB-Soundanlage betrieben.
Bin jetzt nicht allzu Audiophil, aber das MMX300 war für mich klangtechnisch schon eine kleine Offenbarung.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Wenig helfen 
viele Grüße,
Foxtrott


----------



## kasiii (27. November 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Ohne, dass ich deine Hardware kenne oder irgend etwas dazu sagen kann, ist die Qualität vom Onboard-Mic-In häufig bescheiden. Hold dir für 5-10€ die Sabrent USB Soundkarte und nutze nur deren Mikro Eingang, dann müsstest du dich gut anhören.


----------



## FoxtrottKilo (27. November 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Hi, danke schonmal.

Dass die Qualität der Onboard-Komponenten i.d.R nicht so dolle ist, habe ich mittlerweile mitbekommen.
Aber trifft das auch auf das Supreme Fx Hi-Fi Modul zu ? Das ist ja eigentlich nicht direkt onboard, sondern
ein externes Soundmodul in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse das vorne im 5,25"er Einbauschacht sitzt.
Es handelt sich um Dieses hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lasse mich natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren 

Eine kleine externe Soundkarte würde ich gerne eher meiden. Auf lange Sicht ist die Anschaffung eines brauchbaren Heimkino-System geplant,
Diese würde ich dann gerne mit einer Soundkarte betreiben, weshalb eine Integrierte Lösung mir lieber wäre.
Ausserdem scheint Soundkarte ja nicht gleich Soundkarte zu sein, so hat es wohl trotz hochwertiger Soundkarten beim MMX300 nach wie vor 
Probleme mit dem Mikrofon gegeben. 

Gruß, Freddy


----------



## FoxtrottKilo (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Kann mir da Niemand eine konkrete  Soundkarte empfehlen ? So ohne jedwede Ahnung und Ansatz WIESO es das Headset-Mikro nicht tut, 
würde ich jetzt erstmal auf's Geratewohl kaufen. Tendiere aktuell zur Asus ROG Phoebus. Taugt die evtl. was ?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Part 1: Ich bin einst anders an die Sache herangegangen. Ich hatte damals im Elternhaus sündhaft teure HiFi Hardware. PC Sound war für mich immer Mist. Ich hatte zwar in der ersten eigenen Bude Regallautsprecher von Canton und hatte den Onboard Sound vom PC für WinAMP an einen Onkyo Integra 8450 Verstärker. Trotzdem war der Sound lange nicht so, wie bei den Infinity Kappa 9A Boxen getrieben durch Burmeister MKII Endstufe. Die Onkyo Canto Kombi hatte einst mein Stiefsohn sich aus der Garage geholt, als ich mit seiner Mutter zusammen kam. Der ist davon tierisch begeistert mit seinen Kumpels.

Part2: Ich habe seine Mutter verlassen  und habe mir einfach Sennheisser Headsets gekauft mit den dünnen Kabeln. Ich habe davon drei Stück verbraucht an Onboard Sound von 2009-2012. Dann habe ich in den 2012er Rechner investiert, eine ASUS Xonar Essence STX mit beyerdynamic DT-880 Edition in 600 Ohm.. Weil ich dann wieder im Clan spielen sollte, habe ich mir ein Samson Meteor Tischmikrofon dazu bestellt. Das reicht mehr als vollkommen als Mike für Teamspeak. Das Setup benutze ich seit 2012. Ich sage oft, es war die geilste Anschaffung meines Lebens. Der ganze Sound hat so 500€ gekostet nur.

Die bekloppten Sennheissa Heintje BumPeitschi Dinger aber zusammen auch 400€

Part3: Andreas, ein Kumpel, der hat so 30 Meter Schallplatten. Wir saufen schonmal bei ihm oder bei mir. Ich habe ihn auf meinen PC Sessel gesetzt unter dem beyerdanymic und ihm meine FLAC Musik Sammlung gezeigt, wie er darauf zugreifen kann. Der hat von abends bis zum nächsten Mittag sich da einen gegeben. Er sagte, wow, ist das ein Sound.

Fazit: Eine ordentliche Soundkarte mit einem AKG oder beyerdynamic und ein Tischmikrofon dabei, beispielsweise Samson Meteor. Es gibt auch teurere USB Mikes mit Spinne, Arm und Poppfilter. Sowas benutzt der Minecraft Gronkh.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Plasmadampfers Post zusammengefasst "Viel palaber dass nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und hier wirklich niemanden interessiert..... Kauf dir ne soundkarte" Stark......

@FK: Die Phoebus ist keine gute Idee, diese hatte massive Probleme mit nem rauschenden Mikrofoneingang, allgemein werden die mikrofoneingänge von internen Soundkarten sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt.

Vernünftige Lösungen wären tatsächlich einfach eine sabrent USB soundkarte für 5€ an die nur das Mikrofon angeschlossen wird oder alternativ eine soundblaster x g5. An beide kann aber kein heimkino System angeschlossen werden, ist aber auch nicht nötig da Av-receiver meist per hdmi angeschlossen werden können.


----------



## FoxtrottKilo (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für MMX 300 2. Gen*

Wunderbar, vielen Dank, dann habe ich ja jetzt mal zwei Alternativen  Die Xonar Essence STX als intern und die Soundblaster X G5 als externe Lösung. Ich danke euch vielmals, werde jetzt mal das Angebot und die Reviews checken und berichten Welche es dann geworden ist ^^


----------

